# Auction prices-Indiana



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Went to the big annual auction at Thorntown on Saturday. Smaller than usual...over about 6:30 pm...usually 8-9 at best...few years back...midnight. Prices seemed pretty decent most of the time. Equipment jockey's seemed to run good deals up. Seen nice hay wagons go for $350...NH 565 baler, great shape, little use for 10K...Rossi 4 basket tedder, good shape for $1900...2basket tedder from Kuhn for $850...round balers about 10% less than area market is getting...John Deere 702 8 wheel rake/with kicker...$3000, Usually can buy one around here for $2750 anywhere...rollabar rakes were everywhere at went cheap...a dual NH 258 rake setup with a frame went for $2600...single 256 for around $1000. I missed the Vermeer dual rake setup...they had two auctioneers going on different rows

Old tractor parts went high...International Farmall H fenders...$850...Rear tractor tires went well if they had any tread at all...Seen on set of duals (18.4 x 38) go for about $600 (probably because I wanted them)...Larger farm tractors 175-up went reasonable...most for less than they did the past two years. The 60-85 hp tractors went a little high, especially if it had a loader and cab. Green was always higher...Allis Chalmers 7050 in pretty good shape w/new A/C went for $5700...many JD 4430/4020/3020s there. JD 3020's seem to be the horse farm tractor of choice in our area I was told...paint it and they really go nuts...seemed a good running tractor was secondary to the paint job. Oh well.

Seen a few folks from the site around...Ed (Byron Seeds) kept me out of trouble. Let us know about the auctions in your area this winter.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

We have one coming up next week near home. I plan on making it. Will let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the farm auction the weekend prior to Thanksgiving. I was actually surprised at the buyers and prices. It appears the economy in our area is not as bad as folks claim. Prices were very good (from a sellers standpoint) for implements and tractors. One thing I noticed, older equipment in really good shape there, but most of the newer/later model stuff was pretty ragged. Still sold fairly high. I saw some outstanding deals on large trucks! One '99 Peterbuilt with 150K miles sold for just under 10K. A Freightliner with less miles sold for $6700. Small farm trucks got very good prices. Heavy equipment got pretty good prices, considering the condition of what was on the yard. All in all, I'd say the auction house did quite well!
Steve


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

> I saw some outstanding deals on large trucks! One '99 Peterbuilt with 150K
> miles sold for just under 10K. A Freightliner with less miles sold for $6700


.

WOW I'll take both of them.I can never find a bargin going to farm sales.And they take to much time.What i want always sells last.Wind is always blowing.Its either freezing cold or muddy.If its a consignment sale what I want has a minumum price.









Did I say I don't care for machinery sales.









AND,It seems like there is 3-4 jockeys at every farm sale so any bargins they gobble up.

And the food usually sucks.They must get the cheapest hotdogs and hamburger at Wally World.









On the other hand Livestock sale barns have dang good food.Them liitle old ladies sure can cook!!


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Boy! Ain't that the truth on the food!!! LOL. Those were some great prices on those trucks. I honestly think that there were no real heavy hitters on the buyers end or else those 2 would have sold for much more. It seemed when items got near 5-6K, lots of bidders dropped out. Of course, those trucks were some of the later items, and by that time bidders were either out of cash or had left the yard. I was with a friend that was sorely tempted to jump in just so he could flip one of 'em. He sold trucks and heavy equipment for years and has contacts. I myself couldn't afford the fuel or tires for the darn things!,,


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a true statement about the jockey's. Seems there are lots of used equipment lots these days. They drive up the bargains. I usually cannot afford what I really want once the bidding begins. Funny, one time I went to buy a tedder and came home with a tractor...the tractor went for less. We will have to follow the auctions this winter.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Auctions are always fun. Good time to shoot the breeze with your neighbors. I agree with Cy on the food on both counts. I just hate it when they separate the tractor and the loader or you buy a loader tractor and they have to keep it for a week to load out all the junk. I went to a couple in ND this year where you could make some money if you were in the scrap business. I also despise tractor jockeys


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive had some darn good food at farm auctions. Had some not so good at em too! More good than bad though. Usually the church ladies and Amish ladies have pretty good grub where I have been.

I went to a farm auction a couple weeks ago where the guy had collected up a lot of 60's tractors. The pretty ones and the uncommon ones brought a load of cash. JD 6030's, $40,000 and $25,000. 1206 Farmalls brought $18,000 and $14,000. 1968 4020 Diesel brought $16,750. 1971 4020 w/3000 hours brought $22,500. 1468 Farmall was $16,000ish. JD 720 D $5,500, 730 D $6,600.

Paint and nice original condition really sold the tractors. I bought a nice 1970 4020 diesel for $8000, but it had a Hiniker 1300 cab which I think took away some collector value. The paint isn't very good either, but that's only skin deep. I am sure it will give many hours of hard work yet.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Barnrope, That's some pretty good prices for those tractors. Would'nt mind having the 620 and 630 if they were wide front. Always loved those 2 cylinder diesels. My My.


----------

